# HSS1332 TSB/recall issues



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

So I have a 3 year old 1332ACTD. Just under warranty for another week or two. 

Take it in to Honda dealer a few weeks ago, tell them the chute control joystick acts up and there's a TSB, replace it. 

The auger lock handle doesn't stay down, there's a TSB, replace it too for me. 

They call me and say they ran the serial # and there's no TSBs or recalls except for an auger shear bolt, and they couldn't reproduce any issues with the joystick so they won't replace it, and they adjusted the auger handle lock and it's fine now. 

What should I do lol

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

btm said:


> So I have a 3 year old 1332ACTD. Just under warranty for another week or two.
> 
> Take it in to Honda dealer a few weeks ago, tell them the chute control joystick acts up and there's a TSB, replace it.
> 
> ...


that's real classy on Honda's part. i was told the warranty was "bumper to bumper" so much for that.

I'd contact the Honda corporate offices. in the U.S it's 770-497-6400 and canada 888-946-6329 ... do not have world number


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Do you have links to the official TSBs?

I heard in Canada a lot of them don't come up in Honda's system. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree with orangputeh and call Honda.

My dealer (very good one by the way) couldn't replicate the slow-down transmission problem that some of the earliest 1332's were having, but I took notes when mine was acting up, called Honda and they had the dealer replace the trans. 4 years ago.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> that's real classy on Honda's part. i was told the warranty was "bumper to bumper" so much for that.
> 
> I'd contact the Honda corporate offices. in the U.S it's 770-497-6400 and canada 888-946-6329 ... do not have world number



I guess I'm on the dealer's side on this. He could not find any TSBs, and could not find any problems that OP was experiencing. Hard to "fix" what the dealer thought was NOT broken.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> I guess I'm on the dealer's side on this. He could not find any TSBs, and could not find any problems that OP was experiencing. Hard to "fix" what the dealer thought was NOT broken.


I agree somewhat. That's why I need to find the service bulletins for the issues. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's the tsb for intermittent slowing: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...lletin-intermittent-ground-speed-slowing.html

And here is [email protected]'s auger clutch lever post:https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...8-hss1332-auger-clutch-lever-not-locking.html


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

btm said:


> I agree somewhat. That's why I need to find the service bulletins for the issues.


Honda Canada is a whole different organization than Honda USA and does not recognize the USA service bulletins in all cases. But call the Canada CS number and talk to them about your issues...


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Is there a service bulletins for the joystick chute on the HSS1332 or am I imagining that one?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I only see 2 issues affecting HSS blowers and that was from 4 years ago. Do you think this list can be relied upon as valid and up to date? Just seeking opinions. For example, I don't see the ones Miles linked to........

https://powerequipment.honda.com/support/recalls-and-updates


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I only see 2 issues affecting HSS blowers and that was from 4 years ago. Do you think this list can be relied upon as valid and up to date? Just seeking opinions. For example, I don't see the ones Miles linked to........
> 
> https://powerequipment.honda.com/support/recalls-and-updates


That's the recalls list. It doesn't include service bulletins. Service bulletins were only posted on this site thanks to [email protected]


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

@tabora

Ah, ok, thanks for clarifying that. Makes more sense now.

Haven't seen Robert around for a while. Hope he's doing OK.


----------

